# 127 question



## mysteryscribe (Sep 27, 2006)

okay I cut 120 rolls down to three exposures routinely since I would almost never shoot a full roll these days. So I work a lot with roll film in the dark bag. 

I have lots of paper backing to make the backing for 127 rolls from.... 

I can get the spools be either buying rolls that are way too expensive or by buying the spools at rediculous prices on ebay.

So here is my question... Is the 127 roll just a paper backed 40 mm film base.

I want to buy a twinlens reflex since I havent owned one in years.... but I don't want an ordinary one. Im thinking baby rollie or the yashica. Might even be others out there worth considering.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2006)

Charley 

J and C sales 127 new for $5 a roll, to me it does don&#8217;t seem worth it to cut 120 down, but if you want them I should have some 127 spools and paper, PM me your address and they're yours


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 27, 2006)

The cooperation between photographers here is amazing thanks jeff.


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff rocks, in general. :thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 27, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Jeff rocks, in general. :thumbup:


 
Ditto!


----------

